# Free delivery



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Many fast-food restaurants are offering free delivery during the crisis. You know what that means . . .


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It means I’ll be declining a lot of non tipping mofos.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Many fast-food restaurants are offering free delivery during the crisis. You know what that means . . .


Shit started yesterday in my area. My acceptance rate will be in the single digits this afternoon. I'm not moving nothing for less than a dollar a mile, or 7-8 dollar minimum; depending on complexity!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Getting more lowball offers than ever lately. Are there really that many idiots out there accepting this BS?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Getting more lowball offers than ever lately. Are there really that many idiots out there accepting this BS?


Odds are, people are in panic mode, which means they're not thinking clearly.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Getting more lowball offers than ever lately. Are there really that many idiots out there accepting this BS?


Yesterday afternoon was rough! Got a crap ton of $3 and $4 orders yesterday, even got one for $2.55. Anyone want to take a guess at how many I accepted?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Why would the restaurant (or Uber for that matter) eating the loss on the delivery fee, in any way affect what you get paid. 
You are contracted at a rate per delivery with added pay for distance/time.

Doesn't matter if the customer gets a discount your pay shouldn't matter.

What, exactly, am I missing?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Why would the restaurant (or Uber for that matter) eating the loss on the delivery fee, in any way affect what you get paid.
> You are contracted at a rate per delivery with added pay for distance/time.
> 
> Doesn't matter if the customer gets a discount your pay shouldn't matter.
> ...


Oh, and I am okay with being called an idiot IF you provide the info I am missing here.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Getting more lowball offers than ever lately. Are there really that many idiots out there accepting this BS?


This could be a game changer if drivers would only realize they're in a position of power & refuse to drive for even a few hours.

But they won't.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Why would the restaurant (or Uber for that matter) eating the loss on the delivery fee, in any way affect what you get paid.
> You are contracted at a rate per delivery with added pay for distance/time.
> 
> Doesn't matter if the customer gets a discount your pay shouldn't matter.
> ...


It means that people who were previously too cheap to use delivery services because they didn't want to pay the $3-5 delivery fee now have a reason to use it. If $3-5 in mandatory base delivery costs was too much for them, you better bet that an optional tip isn't likely coming from them.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Thilly Gooth said:


> It means that people who were previously too cheap to use delivery services because they didn't want to pay the $3-5 delivery fee now have a reason to use it. If $3-5 in mandatory base delivery costs was too much for them, you better bet that an optional tip isn't likely coming from them.


And, while I agree that non tippers deserve future bad service, if you drive for Uber you have to looking at the base rate and deciding if that is enough. 
If it isn't this is absolutely the wrong job for you at this point. 
In the past the pay was better...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just keep declining, a good order will eventually come.


Thilly Gooth said:


> It means that people who were previously too cheap to use delivery services because they didn't want to pay the $3-5 delivery fee now have a reason to use it. If $3-5 in mandatory base delivery costs was too much for them, you better bet that an optional tip isn't likely coming from them.


The delivery fee has nothing to do with the tip. If you pay to get in to a club, you still have to tip the waiters inside. These are luxury services and the fee is for the privilege of using them. If you can't afford to tip then you have no business ordering through any of these apps.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Some people are grateful for what we do.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

No, they just have money. Not necessarily grateful


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Some people are grateful for what we do.
> 
> View attachment 432536
> View attachment 432537


How often does that happen on InstaCart?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How often does that happen on InstaCart?


Not often.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Not often.


Back to reality &#128077;


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Back to reality &#128077;
> View attachment 432826
> View attachment 432827


How big were those orders, and how far did you drive in total? How long did each order take in total from start to finish, including the driving?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Thilly Gooth said:


> How big were those orders, and how far did you drive in total? How long did each order take in total from start to finish, including the driving?


I didn't take them.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't understand what your unhappy about... Uber Eats was willing to pay me a MINIMUM of $4 US dollars to..

1) Drive 5 miles to the furthest McDonald's from the actual delivery address..because Uber determined this was the best fit....

2) Wait for and argue with minimum wage paid idiots while they goof off and make me late because the order isn't ready and once it is... Waste even more time having to convince them I'm here for that order....as if...

3) Drive 6-10 miles to deliver a Big Mac to a self rightous liberal ass Millenial who just loves his apps... and had he been in school I wouldn't have ever even heard from this putz.

4) Finally arrive and spend the next 10 minutes trying to get said Millenial.. who has been following my every move on his app..and knows without a doubt I'm at his house... to answer his damn door..

5) Complete said delivery, and await a piss poor rating because said Millenial is pissed his Big Mac is now cold due to all the delays by said McDonald's..... but the great news? It didn't affect my TIP cuz this broke ass never intended to tip because he has no home Training...

6) And finally realized I should have shuffled his ass to start with....once I build up the gumption to calculate the loss I took due to Gas and Time spent....

Thx Uber Great deal!!! Glad you have given away the Delivery charge... You single handedly brought out even more sorry ass cheap customers from the woodwork!!

But Hey I made "AT LEAST $4.00"

UMM HOW ABOUT F My life....

And this my friends is why I had UBER EATS deleted from my app.... Only took the first 2 order pings after asking to have it replaced... To remind me why I had it deleted to start with......I don't care how slow it gets... I'm not shuffling around McDonald's for chump change to self entitled Asshats......


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I didn't take them.


I uninstalled instacart. Too many notifications. Always wants your location. Full service orders would be a nightmare with the grocery store out of 40% of their inventory.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I uninstalled instacart. Too many notifications. Always wants your location. Full service orders would be a nightmare with the grocery store out of 40% of their inventory.


Yeah, I signed up for it, and still sceptical about getting on board. PostMates is bullshit. I'm trying to get credible info without satire. There are people out their signing up for stuff that does not want to work. With that being said, if a person does use dilligent effort in clearing calls, can it be profitable at the end of the day?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I signed up for it, and still sceptical about getting on board. PostMates is bullshit. I'm trying to get credible info without satire. There are people out their signing up for stuff that does not want to work. With that being said, if a person does use dilligent effort in clearing calls, can it be profitable at the end of the day?


It's a hassle. Items not available always interacting with customer per item. Say the deli line is too long, that's another 5-10 minutes.

It's an arrow to keep in the quiver, but I only enjoyed the delivery only orders from Sprouts where you just grab the bags and go.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just keep declining, a good order will eventually come.
> 
> The delivery fee has nothing to do with the tip. If you pay to get in to a club, you still have to tip the waiters inside. These are luxury services and the fee is for the privilege of using them. If you can't afford to tip then you have no business ordering through any of these apps.


Exactly. The delivery fee is just for entry to the service.


----------

